# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكات من قصائد الشيخ: حسين الأكرف..

## Princess

مرحبا..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم

اول تجاربي في التوبيكات .. مع قصائد شيخنا الغالي : حسين الأكرف 
اتمنى تنال اعجابكم .. والقادم اكثر ان شالله...

-----------------------------------------------------______________________________ ______




·$1ضعنـا يـآآآ.{ ·$[a=#A953FF]·$1صبرنـآآآ[/a=0] ·$1}..!![ ·$[c=#400080]من لينــآآآ[/c] ·$1] ..!

----------------------

·#·$,18 ·$,5 ·$,46 ·$,18·$46 ???·$5]·$46¦·$5·@·$,18 كثر مـِـا ذبلت احلاميـِـِـِـِـِـِ كثر مـِـِـِـِاهالدهر يقســِـِى ·@·$46¦·$5[·$46??? ·$,46 ·$,5 ·$,18 ·0

----------------------
·$(032,183,255)·#·@·'II ::. ياأيها الدمع اللذي ·$(000,128,192) آخيته ·$(032,183,255)لم ادري وقت الضيق تصبح غادري!! .::II
----------------------
·#·$(064,198,198)»·$#BAF728¦«· $#FC319Aمن وزع انفاسه مثلك من احساسه ؟؟عالم يتيم تمسح له راسه!! ·$#BAF728 »¦·$(064,198,198)«·$


-----------------------------------------------------______________________________ ______





·$27• ·$24• ·$29• ·$2انت ياحب ستبقى نسمة فيـ الكلمهـ .. رغمـ دنياكـ ستعلو فيـ السنينـ المؤلمهـ.. ·$27• ·$24• ·$29•:

----------------------

·$27????? °·$19?·$27?·$7?·$27° «اخاف اتخيلك دمعه ..تذوب بلحظه اجفاني» °·$19?·$27?·$7?·$27° ?????·$28·0
----------------------

·#·$7?·$(255,000,182)?·$6???? ·$(255,000,128) اخاف انوي اقول اسمك.. يضيع بأسمك لساني..·$6 ????·$(255,000,182)?·$7?·$0

----------------------

·$19·#?·#·$20?·$(255,000,128)? قبل لا ..تاخذ الروح ..مني وتروح .. ناظر العين ·$19·#?·#·$20?·$(255,000,128)?


-----------------------------------------------------______________________________ ______






·@·'·$(238,147,204)][ .. ·$(238,147,204) حيرتني!! ·$(204,182,106) ][ ياحيرة ][ ·$(238,147,204) في روح العاشقين !!!!!! ][ 

----------------------

·$5¤•!¦[ .·$10عمري بجروحك سقيته .. وعلى كفينك لقيته .. ·$5 ]¦•¤ 

----------------------

·$(255,000,128).. ?·$1 رحل مثل البدر ..وعد يرجع اذا حل عليه الظلام.. ·$(255,000,128)? .. 

----------------------

·$(137,197,197)? ·$1أحن والله أحن ? ·$(115,185,185)الى سنينه العزيزه ·$1? ·$1اللي ما تنسى!! ·$(137,197,197)?·$0 

-----------------------------------------------------______________________________ ______





·$#FF1515•!¦[• كل عمري ·$#D40D3Fفدوى لكـ لو·$#AA0569تطلبه و ·$#9C0377اقسم عليكـ ·$#AF0664قلبي لا·$#C60A4Dتتعبــ·$#D90E3Aــه •·$#F01223]¦!•·0 
----------------------
·#·$7?·$4?·$1]·$7¦·$1[ ·$1بروحك إنني علقت روحي(L) ولازالت تضج اليك فيا ..·$1·$1]·$7¦·$1·#·$7?·$4?
----------------------
·#·@·$5–·$#FF0066–·$7–·$5l·$#F F0066?·$7l·$5 »·@ ·$#FF0066كلما امتحناعلى محنتنا كبرنا ·@·$5« ·$7l·$#FF0066?·$5l·$7–·$#FF006 6–·$
----------------------
·# ·$,28 ·$0الورده·$, ·$28 : دون ·@الماي·@ ·$1/·$28 ما ·$1 00 ·$28تبقى·$,28 ·$0[ ورده ]


-----------------------------------------------------______________________________ ______




·# ·@·$25 هواي/ انت.. نسيم ـ[·$50 أحلام·$25!]ـ , وربيـ/ ·$50 ـــع آمال ·$25 ,, ـ[·$50 هد نفسه ·$25!]
----------------------
·$35 تمر ليالي العمر يا. "·$4·@غالي؟!·@·$35" تضيع افكاري!!
----------------------
·$19l·$4|·$1|·$19l ·$19·@·$46 ياعيني ..·$19 على الغالي غمضي ·$46ياعيني..·@ ·$19l·$4|·$1|·$19l ·$0 
----------------------
·$6|·$9|·$7|·$(255,128,192) ?اصعب احساس انخلق يغمرك حسرة وندم لما تركض للأمل توصله ويطلع ألم ? ·$6|·$9|·$7|·$(255,128,192)·$0 
----------------------
·$35ما ادري في حيرتي ·$46 ,, ·$35شالعله والأسباب ·$46\·$35 ومن اصيح ·$,46·$0[ أستريــح..!]


-----------------------------------------------------______________________________ ______



دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## بعدني ......

يسلمووو

----------


## كبرياء

*روووووووووووعـــــــــــــــــــــــهـ ..* 

*يســـــــــــــــــــلمووووووووووووووو أميرووهـ على المجهود الروووعهـ ..* 

*والتووبيكآت الأروووعـ ..* 

*لآ تح ــــــــــــــــرمينآ من جديدكـ هنآ ..* 

*تح ــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتووو ..* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## fatemah

رووووووووووعة تسلمي اموورة ع الجهد الرائع والفكرة الحلوة لاعدمنا الجديد المميز
..][..تحيــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

نورتو ..
الله يسلمكم ويعافيكم
الجايات اكثر بأذن الله

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## مياس

بسمك اللهم
واااااااااااااااو ماشاء الله :idea: 
 توبيكات روووعه 
وأني أقرأهم أتذكرهم بصوت الشيخ :shiny: 
يسلمووو إيديكِ خيتوو :coool:

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اميرة المرح*



*رائعه كا عادتك* 



*توبيكات جنان* 


*ننتظر جديدك المميز والجديد*




*تحياتي*

----------


## MOONY



----------


## صمته جرحني

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

الله يعطيكي الف عافية عالمجهود الاكثر من رائع 

دمتم موفقين لكل خير 

تحياتي

----------


## hope

رووعــــاات

يسلموو الاناامل أميررره ..

يعطيكِ العافيه

ماننحرم من جديدكـ 

بنتظارك ..

تحياتي

----------


## دموع الشوق

يسلمو خيتو على التوبيكات الروعه
تحياتي دموع الشوق

----------


## Princess

الأروع تواجدكم حبايبي
نورتو وياهلا
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شوق المحبة

·@·'·$(238,147,204)][ .. ·$(238,147,204) حيرتني!! ·$(204,182,106) ][ ياحيرة ][ ·$(238,147,204) في روح العاشقين !!!!!! ][ 


ماش ــاء الله خ ــيتوو ..


مبدع ــة دائمآ ،،


ع ــطاكِ ربي الــ ع ــافية ..


مووفقة دوووم ..

----------


## Princess

يعافيش ربي ويخليش
نورتي خيوه وياهلا
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الله يعيطيك الف عافية علروعه*

*احلي قصائد الشيخ*

----------


## Princess

الأروع والأحلى تواجدش
الله يعافيش غناتي
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## روحانيات

يعطيك الله الف عافيه

صراااااااااااحه التوبيكات رووووووووووعه

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

الأروع تواجدش خيه
شرفتي ونورتي

دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## coffe

*رائع ما طرحتي اميرة المرح*

----------


## مجـرد انسانهـ

توبيكـــــــــآآت جنآآآآن

مآآآرهـ روووعــــــهـ

تسلمين حبوبتي
مآننحرمش منك 
سي يوو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

توبيكااااااات حلوووهـ
الله يعطيج العااافيه اموووره
لاعدمنا الجديد
تحيااااااااتي

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

يا قلبي أموووووووورة 
كل شي للحين يطلع من عندك *حلو* ..
ربي يعطيك العافية ..
عساك ع القوة 
*ما ننحرم منك يارب ..*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

الأروع تواجدكم خواتي
لا خلا ولا عدم
نورتو وياهلا
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ضعنـا يـآآآ.{صبرنـآآآ}..!![من لينــآآآ] ..!**..*
*..*
*يـــآآي كتـــير حلووووين* 
*تسلم إيدك حبوبتي* 
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*
*ننتظر جديدك الرائع*
*تحياتوو*
*..*
*..
**
*

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

مشكوووووووووووووووووورة
في قمة الروعة لا حرمنا منك يارب

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

ررروعه
يسلمو
ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## مضراوي

_يسلموووو _ 
_على الطرح_

----------


## ملكة الزهور..

*صراحه رووووووووووووووووعه*

*يسلمووو وربي يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
الأروع والأجمل تواجدكم هنا
تسلمو من كل مكروه
نورتو وياهلا
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## قمر بس غير

مشكورة حبيبتي يعطيج العافية

----------


## نسمات السحر

_واااو روعة_

_الله يعطيكـ 1000 عافية عزيزتي اميرة المرح_

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
العفوو والأروع تواجدكم
نورتو وياهلا
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## حتى مطلع الفجر

مشكووووووووووووووووورين 
ونبغى المزيد من التوبيكات لو سمحتوا 
تحيااااااتي 
بو زينب

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يسلمووو اموره توبيكاااات روعـ ــــــــــــه بجد

يع ــــــــــطيــــك ربـــــــــــــــــي ألف ع ــــــــــــــــــافيه

تح ـــــــــــياتي لش

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
الله يعافيكم
ومن عيوني كل جديد بأذن الله قريب
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## looovely

*يعطيك العاااااااافية خيتوووو*
* توبيكات ررررررووووووعة*
* كلمات قصائد الشيخ روعة*
* مجهود رائع*
* تح ـــيآآآآآآآآآآتي لكِ*

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو*
*رائع* 
*اميره المرح* 
*ابداع دائم*
*لا عدمنا جديدك*

----------


## أموله

يـــــ ،ســــلمو

----------

